# Windows Explorer crashes whenever I open my external HDD or thumb drive in explorer..



## Zero Ice (Mar 4, 2008)

Windows Explorer crashes whenever I open my external HDD or thumb drive in explorer..

So, I open up My Computer, open my F Drive and boom: "Windows Explorer has encountered a problem and must close". It is really annoying! I am fine everywhere else in explorer, but something just screws up when I try the external HDD (USB) or my thumb drive. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 4, 2008)

I once had that with a folder, had to do with explorer opening some video files to create thumbs.


----------



## Zero Ice (Mar 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I once had that with a folder, had to do with explorer opening some video files to create thumbs.




Hmm.. that would make sense, since I have loads of videos on my HDD and thumb drive? How can I fix it?


----------



## Zero Ice (Mar 6, 2008)

Can I do anything or give you guys any more info to help me fix this problem. It is awfully annoying not being able to access my external in explorer. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xfire (Mar 6, 2008)

try disabling the creation of thumbs.db file. also you cantry linux to access it.


----------



## Zero Ice (Mar 6, 2008)

xfire said:


> try disabling the creation of thumbs.db file. also you cantry linux to access it.



I am deleting all the thumbs.db files now. I think trying Linux is a bit much... That may be my last resort, unless its that in-XP linux...

Can't seem to delete the thumb files. Though, I noticed that most of the thumbs.db files were coming from one of the folders in my HDD, I am deleting that folder now... I just downloaded A43 to get that done and hold me over.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 6, 2008)

It's AVI files causing the problem. It happens when explorer tries to preview them. You can shut off previewing, and it goes away.

Open a run box, and type this:

regsvr32 /u shmedia.dll

It will prevent Explorer from trying to preview video files.


----------



## Zero Ice (Mar 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It's AVI files causing the problem. It happens when explorer tries to preview them. You can shut off previewing, and it goes away.
> 
> Open a run box, and type this:
> 
> ...



You're the man! Thank you soooo much! Worked perfectly!


----------



## rampage (Mar 6, 2008)

ive been haing this problem as you (caused by avi files) may have seen in the thread i started about this same proble a few days ago and had no joy with fixing it... 

are you having the issue in XP or vista, because i had the issues mostly in XP and somtimes in vista 

Wile E is the regsvr32 /u shmedia.dll command for Xp or Vista??


----------



## Zero Ice (Mar 6, 2008)

rampage said:


> ive been haing this problem as you (caused by avi files) may have seen in the thread i started about this same proble a few days ago and had no joy with fixing it...
> 
> are you having the issue in XP or vista, because i had the issues mostly in XP and somtimes in vista
> 
> Wile E is the regsvr32 /u shmedia.dll command for Xp or Vista??



I am having the problem in XP. Once I ran that command, everything worked perfectly.


----------



## gravion (Mar 20, 2008)

*Cool*

I recently got a USB TV Tuner so I set up a home PVR.

I've been having this problem trying to open avi files, so this tip is much appreciated.  Was getting tired of windows explorer crashing.

However, I would like to know how to reverse this procedure if I wanted to, and where, if anywhere, there is a place to open a window that has check boxes that disable this feature, instead of using the Run... window.

I don't have a problem with using Run... but I would just like to know a little bit more info about what and where I'm enabling and disabling features in Windows XP.

Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 20, 2008)

gravion said:


> I recently got a USB TV Tuner so I set up a home PVR.
> 
> I've been having this problem trying to open avi files, so this tip is much appreciated.  Was getting tired of windows explorer crashing.
> 
> ...


There's nothing built into Windows, GUI wise, that you can use to disable it, as far as I know. TweakUI, or some other 3rd party apps, might be able to do it tho.

To reverse it, type *regsvr32 shmedia.dll* instead.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 20, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I once had that with a folder, had to do with explorer opening some video files to create thumbs.



had the exact same prob...never did figure out how to fix it though...everytime i tried to view thumbnails it would stop working...?


----------



## stuffster (Jun 16, 2008)

Wile E

Hope you can help me too!! 

I have exactly the same problem as the guys here, only my Explorer crashes every time I open a certain folder that is full of v large images (jpgs, gifs and tifs)

I have switched off all the previewing stuff, so they are coming up as plain icons etc but it still crashes all the time. I have quite a few different folders on my machine that I can no longer use because I cant get into them from any program without it crashing that program. They are all folders containing images (I am a designer)

Please please help - Im desperate!!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2008)

stuffster said:


> Wile E
> 
> Hope you can help me too!!
> 
> ...



Try this: 
*regsvr32 /u shimgvw.dll*

To turn it back on, type this:
*regsvr32 shimgvw.dll*


----------



## ktadie (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey I saw that you posted a fix to a problem with Windows Explorer Crashin when previewing video files.



> Try this:
> regsvr32 /u shimgvw.dll
> 
> To turn it back on, type this:
> regsvr32 shimgvw.dll



When I try, it comes with an error and says:

"The Module "shimgvw.dll" was loaded but the entry-point DllUnregisterServer was not found.
Make sure that "shimgvw.dll" is a valid DLL or OCX file and then try again."

=( 

I can't even open my computer and my Windows Explorer stops working and restarts.

I use Vista Ultimate. Thanks so much in advanced!


----------



## bearhi (Feb 28, 2011)

*Windows Explorere Crashes - possible solution*

I uninstalled a program call FFdShow on a friends computer. The date is February 27, 2011, so this thread is still pertinent. He could not go to any of his external USB drives without Windows Explorer restarting.  A Windows message said he had an FFMPEG error, all of his drives contain videos. When I uninstalled FFdShow, then restarted his computer, all drives load properly.  Check to see if this (FFdShow) is installed on your computer.  It is worth a try.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2011)

bearhi said:


> I uninstalled a program call FFdShow on a friends computer. The date is February 27, 2011, so this thread is still pertinent. He could not go to any of his external USB drives without Windows Explorer restarting.  A Windows message said he had an FFMPEG error, all of his drives contain videos. When I uninstalled FFdShow, then restarted his computer, all drives load properly.  Check to see if this (FFdShow) is installed on your computer.  It is worth a try.



You just uninstalled his xvid/divx/h264 codecs. FFDshow is a video and audio filter that plays just about anything. Should've just updated it instead, or disabled media previews.


----------



## stevednmc (Feb 28, 2011)

sub'd for future reference!


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 28, 2011)

had this problem years ago  and i found it was due to the avi files that were encoded with the Xvid codec.
windows explorer always crashed when viewing folders conaining such avi file
Update your xvid codec (dont use the windows xvid codec).
i use xvid 1.22 ( aint needed to update this for years)
Link  =   http://www.xvid.org/


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2011)

rampage said:


> ive been haing this problem as you (caused by avi files) may have seen in the thread i started about this same proble a few days ago and had no joy with fixing it...
> 
> are you having the issue in XP or vista, because i had the issues mostly in XP and somtimes in vista
> 
> Wile E is the regsvr32 /u shmedia.dll command for Xp or Vista??



i've helped you fix this one before, you shoulda remembered!



as said by others, its a codec issue. uninstall any codecs and codec packs you have (reboot!) and install either CCCP (the pack i use) or FFDSHOW on its own. that should reset the codecs in windows and solve the problems.


----------



## gaurav.gorle (Nov 15, 2013)

*i am getting my windows explorer crashed whenever i try to open my movies hard drive*

one of my hard drives is reserved for movies an since last week that drive is giving problem. whenever i try to open up that drive, explorer crashes and says windows explorer stopped working. on viewing the problem i got this-

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	InPageError
  Error Status Code:	c000009c
  Faulting Media Type:	00000003
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	a7aa
  Additional Information 2:	a7aa91f17ea749d42a4de3b390fa5b3d
  Additional Information 3:	a7aa
  Additional Information 4:	a7aa91f17ea749d42a4de3b390fa5b3d
 please help me asap..


----------



## gaurav.gorle (Nov 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i've helped you fix this one before, you shoulda remembered!
> 
> 
> 
> as said by others, its a codec issue. uninstall any codecs and codec packs you have (reboot!) and install either CCCP (the pack i use) or FFDSHOW on its own. that should reset the codecs in windows and solve the problems.



one of my hard drives is reserved for movies an since last week that drive is giving problem. whenever i try to open up that drive, explorer crashes and says windows explorer stopped working. on viewing the problem i got this-

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	InPageError
  Error Status Code:	c000009c
  Faulting Media Type:	00000003
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	a7aa
  Additional Information 2:	a7aa91f17ea749d42a4de3b390fa5b3d
  Additional Information 3:	a7aa
  Additional Information 4:	a7aa91f17ea749d42a4de3b390fa5b3d
 please help me asap..


----------



## gaurav.gorle (Nov 15, 2013)

Wile E said:


> Try this:
> *regsvr32 /u shimgvw.dll*
> 
> To turn it back on, type this:
> *regsvr32 shimgvw.dll*



one of my hard drives is reserved for movies an since last week that drive is giving problem. whenever i try to open up that drive, explorer crashes and says windows explorer stopped working. on viewing the problem i got this-

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	InPageError
  Error Status Code:	c000009c
  Faulting Media Type:	00000003
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	a7aa
  Additional Information 2:	a7aa91f17ea749d42a4de3b390fa5b3d
  Additional Information 3:	a7aa
  Additional Information 4:	a7aa91f17ea749d42a4de3b390fa5b3d
 please help me asap.. i am having windows 7


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 15, 2013)

This behavior is almost always caused by a dodgy Xvid codec and if you update the Xvid codec to the newest version it should fix the issue. http://www.xvidmovies.com/codec/
The rerun regsvr32 shimgvw.dll to get your views back.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2013)

wow, 2 year old thread back from the dead - and xvid/divx is still causing people troubles.


my (Current) advice is to uninstall any and all codecs and install CCCP (its a problem free codec pack).


edit: oh and dont make three seperate posts with the same content, you'll get deleted for spam. just click the edit button.


----------

